
10k Amiga Disk Collection Imaged to ADF – Belgian Amiga Club - Fjolsvith
http://www.amigaclub.be/projects/bs1
======
Fjolsvith
One of my favorite games from this collection was Outrun - drive a Ferrari to
get away from the cops.

Other great games in the collection:

Dragon's Lair, Mechforce, Populous, Leisure Suit Larry, Star Command,
Lemmings, Wizardry

